# Wooden Rings, Anyone?



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Here's some info in case you want to expand your line of turning products:

http://www.touchwoodrings.com/qualitiesofwood.html

Check out the beauty of these:

http://www.touchwoodrings.com/Touch-Wood-Ring-Inlays.html

I bet your women customers would go wild if you had these to offer, along with your pens.

May even get a date out of the right presentation.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Here's a link with step by step pics of the operation:

http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Turning_content/ring/wood-ring.html

Let your imagination run wild.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks, thats a great ring source. I've made a few but those are alot better. I like his method better.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I like the concept of adding the veneer. It adds long grain strength to the turning. rings and bracelets are typically fragile because of 2 short grain sections around the circumference. The veneer takes care of this problem.


----------



## MrWayne52 (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow thanks for the link to this artist. I may have to try that process out real soon.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

Here are a couple walnut first attempts.
the third attempt was purple-heart and it came apart on me.
Next time Ill try some veneer.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Capneddie makes it easy without any expensive chucks or tools:

http://www.youtube.com/user/capneddie#p/u/2/0xY7ad0y8Rk


----------



## timetoturn (Mar 22, 2013)

*Wood rings? Yes please!!*

Wow those rings are beautiful! I can't wait to try one (although I have a feeling this will take me a few tries... I'm still pretty new to turning and I feel like this is a bit of an advanced project?). 

I also found this place that actually sells metal ring bases that you can make wood inlays for: 

http://www.renewablerings.com

I was thinking my husband might like the look of those.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

timetoturn said:


> Wow those rings are beautiful! I can't wait to try one (although I have a feeling this will take me a few tries... I'm still pretty new to turning and I feel like this is a bit of an advanced project?).
> 
> I also found this place that actually sells metal ring bases that you can make wood inlays for:
> 
> ...


the only problem is that those metal ring bases only come in size seven and ten


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Bangle guy is getting ready to offer ring cores similar to his bangle cores. They are sweet and should be good sellers!!


----------

